# الخصائص الطبيعية للبلاستك



## علاء محسن علي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

[شرح] : الخصائص الطبيعية للبلاستيك 

الحقن [Injection Molding] لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بمكائن الحقن وآلية تحويل المواد من خام إلى مستهلك.
machines manufacturer injection moulding dealers equipments mol

اقدم لكم اليوم الخصائص الطبيعية للبلاستيك باللغة العربية ونستعرض التعاريف الاساسية للبوليمرات الخامات الأولية التى نحصل منها على البوليمرات .
انواع الروابط الكيميائية فى البوليمرات .
تصنيف البوليمرات من حيث المنشا والخصائص الفيزيائية وعملية البلمرة 
تصنيف البوليمرات طبقا للخواص الحرارية 
وملخص للموضوع واخيرا
تأثير الحرارة والأشعة على التركيب الداخلى للبوليمر 
الخصائص الطبيعية للبلاستيك 
تعاريف أساسية :
1- بوليمر ( بلمر ) POLYMER:
1- هو الاسم الشائع للبلاستيك .
2- يسمى فى بعض الأحيان بـMACROMOLECULE او ان الجزئ عملاق .
3- يتراوح الوزن الجزى له من (10000-1000000)
4- عبارة عن سلسلة حلقاتها عبارة عن وحددات لمركب بسيط يسمى Monomer
5- ترتبط جزيئات الـMONOMER مع بعضها بروابط تساهمية COVALENT 
6- يتكون من مقطعين هما :
Poly --- mer

(جزء ) ( عديد )

]عديد الأجزاء many parts = [Polymer

2-OLIGOMERS
عبارة عن مركب ذو وزن جزيئى صغير 
غير مفي من الناحية التطبيقية 
Oligo mer 

وحدة(unit) قليل (Few)
2- درجة البلمرة (Degree of polymerization DP)
1-يرمز لها بالحرف (DP) وهى تمثل عدد الوحدات التركيبية المتكررة فى سلسلة جزئ البلمر ويعبر عنها بالعدد  الذى يوضع اسفل نهاية القوس الذى يحتوى على الوحدة التركيبية المتكررة .
Homopolymer :
هو بوليمر مكون من جزئ واحد ويمكن ان يكون ( خطى – عرضى – خطوط عرضية )

كما فى الشكل التالى :

Copolymers
عند تفاعل جزئ او اكثر البوليمر المتكون يسمى Copolymers
1- عشوائى A-A-B-A-B-B-A-A-B-A-B-B Random
2- متبادل A-B-A-B-A-B-A-B-A-B --B A Alternative 
3- كتلة A-A-A-A-B-B-B-B-A-A-A-A Block 
4- CH2----CHHX--)n - )----- CH2-CHX-)m ) stereoblock 
5- مطعم A-A-A A-A-A-A-A-A-A-A- graft 
B B B B B
تسمية البوليمرات :
1- تعتم تسمية البوليمر على مصدره.
يضاف لفظ البولى اسم المونيمر .
مثال:
الأيثيلين ----------بولى ايثيلين 
الايستيرين --------بولى ستيرين 
2- اذا كان اسم البوليمر يتكون من اكثر من مقطع ، توضع بين قوسين ويضاف كلمة بولى خارج القوس .
مثال :
الفينيل كلوريد ---- بولى ( فينيل كلوريد ).
3- فى عملية البلمرة بالتكثيف(Condensation ) يتكون البوليمر من وحدتين مونيمر .
مثال:
ايثلين جليكول + تيريفثاليك اسيد -----بولى ( ايثلين جليكول تيريفثالات ) بولى ايثلين تيريفثالات 
الخامات الأولية التى نحصل منها على البوليمرات :
المصادر الأولية البتروكيماويات
الاساسية البوليمر المنتج النهائى بعد المعالجة والاضافات
الزيت الخام 

الغاز الطبيعى 

الكلور والنيتروجين 
الايثيلين 

البروبيلين 

الفينيل كلوريد 

البيوتادايين 

اسيتيلين البولى الايثيلين 

البولى البروبيلين 

البولى الفينيل كلوريد

البولى البيوتاديين 

البولى اسيتيلين بلاستيك 

مواد مطاطية 

الياف

مواد لاصقة 
انواع الروابط الكيميائية فى البوليمرات هما :
الشكل السابق شكل يوضح انواع الروابط المختلفة فى البوليمرات 
تصنيف البوليمرات :

1- من حيث المنشأ: 
• طبيعى : اما ان يكون عضوى (مثل البروتين والسليولوز)او غير عضوى (جرافيت والزجاج )
• نصف طبيعى :المواد المطاطية (مثل المطاط الصناعى )
• صناعى :اما ان يكون عضوى (مثل البولى ايثيلين والبولى بروبيلين ) او غير عضوى مثل البولى سيليكون .
2- من حيث الخصائص الفيزيائية :
• مواد مطاطية ( Elastomer ):
له درجة انصهار صغيرة وغير متبلور قبل الشد وله وزن جزئى عالى 
• ألياف :
درجة الانصهار اكبر من 200 د.س .وله درجة عالية من التبلور تزيد مع الشد وله وزن جزئى أقل من المطاط .

3- من حيث عملية البلمرة :
• عملية الاضافة (Addition):
عملية نمو البوليمر سريعة جدا فى اقل وقت 
خطوات بدء البلمرة ونمو البلمرة وانهائها كلها مختلفة 
جزئ المونيمر لا يتفاعل الا مع طرف سلسلة نامية 
ينتج عنه عدد قليل من السلاسل لها وزن جزئى عالى .

عملية التكثيف Condensation 
خطوات التفاعل كلها متشابهة فى الميكانيكة والمعدل .
نمو البوليمر بطئ جدا 
البوليمر له نفس درجة التفاعلية مع نفسة ومع اى جزئ اخر 
ينتج عنه عدد كبير من سلاسل البوليمر له وزن جزيئى صغير .
4- من حيث الشكل الفراغى 
ترتيب عشوائى 
ترتيب منتظم فى اتجاه واحد 
ترتيب منتظم فى اتجاهين 
الفرق كما هو موضح بالشكل :

4- من حيث الشكل الجزئى : 
• سلسلة من الكربونات مثل البولى ايثلين C---C
• سلسلة من الكربون والنيتروجين مثل البولى اميد C---N
• سلسلة من الكربون والكبريت مثل البولى سلفيد C---S
• سلسلة من الكربون والاكسجين مثل البولى ايثلين اكسيد C---O

تصنيف البوليمرات طبقا للخواص الحرارية :
1-السيرموبلاستى Thermoplastic ))
هو بلاستيك قابل للتسخين بالحرارة ويمكن اعادة تشكيله بالتسخين ويرجع هذا السلوك إلى غياب الروابط الثانوية بين سلاسل البوليمر وبعضها.
وممكن ان يكون خطى او متفرع .
تشكيل هذه المواد يمثل حوالى 84% من اجمالى انتاج البلاستيك والالياف الصناعية .
مثل البولى الايثلين والبولى فينيل كلوريد.
2- السيرموسيت (thermosetting )
هذا النوع غير قابل للتشكيل بالحرارة ولا يمكن اعادة تشكيله مرة اخرى وذلك يرجع إلى وجود الروابط التساهمية تربط بين السلاسل وبعضها .
هذا النوع يشكل حوالى 16% من اجمال انتاج البلاستيك 
مثل : الفينول فورمالديهيد ويستخدم فى صناعة الادوات الكهربائية وايادى الادوات المنزلية والمواد اللاصقة 

الملخص :
العلاقة بين تركيب البوليمر والخواص الكيميائية 

البوليمر هو عبارة عن جزيئات كبيرة تكونت من اتا كيميائى من وات تسعى Monomer يتعرضها إلى ضغط ورارة عالية والبوليمر تكون من ع كبير من الــ Monomers 
• Synthetic Polymer 
حيث يمكن التكم فى عدد Monomers عن طريق توقف التفاعل 
انواع البوليمرات :
• غير عضوى مثل SILAXONE 
• عضوى – طبيعى مثل البروتين والنشار 
• صناعى – بولى ايثلين وبولى فينيل كلوريد.
• نصف صناعى – السيليلور والسيلولوزاسينات 

حجم البوليمر 
الوزن الجزيئى للبوليمر يستخدم ليمثل حجم البوليمر مثل البولى ايثلين الوزن الجزيئى للايثيلن فى عدد التكرار 
28 x 1000 = 28000

Mw Repesing Unit Mw of Polymer 
عملية البلمرة تكون إلى حد ما عشوائية ولذلك يتكون البلاستيك من احجام مختلفة من الجزيئات ويتكون البوليمر فى حالة صلبة ولذلك اما ان يكون كريستال او امورفى 
1-Amorphous polymer 

لا يوجد ترتيب منتظم ولا مسافات منتظمة بين الجزيئات كذلك يوجد اختلاف بين حجم الجزيئات 
2-Crystalline Polymer 
حيث تتميز بانتظام وترتيب الجزيئات 
انواع البوليمر 
1-Thermosets Polymers 
It's non melting insoluble polymers with application of heat .
اى البوليمر لا ينصهر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ولا ينوب فى اى نوع من الكيماويات اى بارتفاع درجة الحرارة يحترق البوليمر وبالتالى يصعب إعادة تشكيله 
2-Crossliked Polymers
هو نفس خواص الـThermoplastic ولكن يوجد عدد من Reactive Sites بداخل البوليمر ينتج عنها ثلاث اتجاهات وبالتالى تتكون روابط عرضية وتؤثر على الخواص الطبيعية والكيمائية للبوليمر .
3-Thermoplastic

الرابطة التى تربط الجزيئات اسمها Van waals Bonds 
والتى تتأثر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وتؤدى إلى اعادة تشكيله مره اخرى دون تغيير فى خواصه .
4- Natural or Synthetic rubber 
الروابط التى تربط الجزيئات روابط عرضية بارتفاع رجة الرارة يث ليونة وليس إنصهار 

الكثافة :
الكثافة تعبر عن الوظائف الكيميائية والتركيب الكيميائى للبوليمر . وكثافة كل رابطة تختلف لاخرى مثل 


( C-H ) (C-C1 )( C-F)

وبالتالى تؤثر على كثافة البوليمر والتى يتوقف عليها خواص البوليمر مثل مقاومتها للاشعة فوق البنفسجية .

5- Flamability 
اى مقاومة الأحتراق وتتوقف على التركيب الكيميائى للبوليمر ، مثلا يوجد مجموعة من ماتيك والكلور والفلور والبروم يزيد المقاومة اما الهيددروجين والاكسجين فيقلل من عملية الاحتراق Flamability

العلاقة بين التركيب الداخلى للبوليمر وعلاقته بالخواص الكيميائية 
الروابط الكيميائية :
ذرات الجزيئات مرتبطة بروابط ابتدائية 
قوة الجاذبية بين الجزيئات تكون روابط ثنائية Primary bond وتكونت عن التفاعل بين الالكترونيات الموجودة فى الذرات الخارجية للذرتين ينتج عنها حالة من الثبات 
انواع Primary pond 
Lonic Bond 
Coaalent Bond 
Coordinate
الرابطة التساهمية Covelant Bond 
وهى من اهم الروابط حيث تتكون الرابطة من زوج من الالكترونيات ولكن فى نهاية سلسلة البوليمر يكون هناك إلكترون واحد حيث يكون شحنة سالبة ومن النهاية الاخرى شحنة موجبة مثل الرابطة والتى تسمى Polar وقوتها واتجاها Polarity يتحدد عن طريق الذرات المكونة للروابط فكلما زادت electronegativity زيادة فى الــPolarity للرابطة 0 والروابط الاساسية يعتمد عليها الثبات الكيميائى والحرارى للبوليمر .

الروابط الكيميائية :

هى نوع من الروابط الكيميائية تفقد فيه الذرة الكترونا او اكث من الكتروناتها الموجودة فى مستوى الطاقة الخارجى ليصبح تركيبها الالكترونى مطابقا للتركيب الالكترونى الغاز الخامل .

الروابط التساهمية :
هى رابطة كيميائية تنشأ بين بالأشتراك فى زوج او اكثر تساهم فيه ذرة بالالكترون او اكثر لتكوين رابطة او اكثر من الروابط التساهمية بحيث يصبح عدد الالكترونات مستوى الطاقة الخارجى لكل من الذرتين مكتملا ومتشابها لمستوى الطاقة الخارجى للغاز الخامل .والروابط التساهمية احادية وثناية وثلاثية 

Polymer Stability

الكيماويات تعتبر منيبات للمواد الاخرى والاذابة تعتمد على درجة الحرارة وحجم جزيئات .
والبوليمرات يقاوم وجود الكيماويات ومدى مقاومتها لكيماويات تعتمد على قوة الترابط بين الجزيئات 
وطبيعة المجموعة الموجودة بالبوليمر Chemical group 

يحتوى البولى ايثيلين على C – C Bonds 
وبالتالى البوليمر 
2-مادة خاملة 
3- تفاعلاتها الكيمائية بالاستبدال مثل إضافة الكلور والفلور البروم .

2) بالنسبة Bronched Polyolefins 
تحتوى على ثلاث ذرات كربون اى تواجد نقط نشطة لعملية الاكسدة وبالتالى يمكن اضافة Antioxidant 
اى المضادة لعملية الاكسدة 

3) بعض البوليمرات مثل diens rubber 
تتفاعل مع الاكسجين والهيدروجين وترتبط بالسلسلة الاساسية عند نقط معينة وبالتالى تؤثر على الوزن الجزيئى .
تأثير الحرارة والأشعة على التركيب الداخلى للبوليمر :

المواد البلاستيكية تتأثر بالتعرض إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارةوتعرضها للاشعة فوق البنفسجية مما تؤدى الى وجود الروابط العرضية او احلال فى السلسلة الرئيسية وهذا يؤدى إلى تغيير كيميائى فى البوليمر ولكن وجود بعض المجموعات تزيد من الثبات الحرارى لان لها علاقة بطاقة الرابطة مثل البنزين (C-C)(C-H)

البولى ايثلين يحتوى على مجموعة ايثلين وبالتالى يحتوى على هذه الروابط (C-C ((C-H)
وفى حالة البولى بروبلين تكون ( C-H ) اقل ثباتا عن الموجود فى البولى ايثلين لان فى حالة الــPP تكون موجودة فى Branched غير الموجود فى السلسلة الرئيسية .

كذلك يقل الثبات فى حالة PVC فى الـC- C1 Bond )
اغلب البوليمرات تتأثر بالتعرض للأشعة الفوق بنفسجية ( اشعة الشمس ) حيث انها تمتص هذه الأشعة بالمركبات الكيميائية بداخلها فكلما قل الطول الموجى كلما زادت الطاقة ومقاومة هذه الاشعة تختلف حسب التركيب الكيميائى للبوليمر .


ارجو ان ينال رضاكم دعواتكم في الشهر الكريم:28:


----------



## زهرو (17 يناير 2010)

_*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد شامية (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك. ارجو منك معلومات عن البولي اميدوشكرآ:75:


----------



## محمد صقر علي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ونريد معرفة انواع البوليمرات المستخدمة في التطبيقات العملية وخواصها الفيزياوية


----------



## فائز (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

